# NH Rescues



## Maggies mom

Anyone know anything about them? We have been contacted by a man who lives in NH, looking for a golden. He has contacted 2 rescues up there and cant seem to get a call back from them. He was willing to travel to us in Missouri to get a dog, so Im sure hes will to travel up or down the east coast for a golden.


----------



## cubbysan

Hi Mary,

It is very difficult to rescue a dog in Massachusetts, and a breed specific would even be harder. I am sure it is the same way in NH and the rest of New England. 

Fortunately, it is because I found the demand was much higher than the supply. The rescue that I was most familiar with, had waiting lists for breed specific dogs, these dogs never even make it to offered to the general public. I did at one time ask about being put on a wait list for a golden and they said the wait list was very long and this is a very big shelter.

Most of the dogs that do get adopted out are transported from the southern states, and are adopted sight unseen.

The Yankee Rescue has the goldens, but they are very hard to be approved from ( only older children, etc. ).

Maybe he can contact Sunshine Goldens in Conn ?


----------



## goldensrbest

I have heard they are very hard to get approved, and they tend not to keep in touch, with call backs, that is the reason i did not give it a try.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

I know they regularly bring truckloads of dogs from the south to Maine because the demand is so high up here. I don't know if Mainers are kind or just cheap.


----------



## Blondie

Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue is VERY DIFFICULT to deal with. Sooo many rules. I know there is a rescue from the south, it's called Heartland Golden Retriever Rescue, with New England connections. It's a shame we can't get more goldens here in NH.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

I think YGRR is strict because the demand is so high they will only adopt to the very best of homes.



Blondie said:


> Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue is VERY DIFFICULT to deal with. Sooo many rules. I know there is a rescue from the south, it's called Heartland Golden Retriever Rescue, with New England connections. It's a shame we can't get more goldens here in NH.


----------



## GoldenCamper

I hate to bump an old thread but here I am with a question at the end. 

As far as available Heartland Goldens in the NE, zero.

New England Adoptables

Slim picking at Sunshine.

Available Dogs

YGRR states : It would not be fair to put photos of specific "in house" dogs on this Web site since you *would have virtually no chance *of adopting that particular dog"

YGRR Adoption - No Photos of Goldens Awaiting Adoption - Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue

*My question is this. Any way to even it all out?* I see so many Goldens in other parts of the country (mostly in the south) looking for homes. They would be snapped up around here real fast. I do know it costs money for transport etc. Maybe someday if I win the lottery I could do something about it, sigh.

I know people that have tried Golden rescues up here, they ended up getting a puppy. Sad to think I may have to go that same route to get another boy 

Thank goodness all my dogs have come to me through fate. I never went looking but been thinking about it lately.

I would rather rescue but the gas money I would spend for a trip down south would equal the price of a pup with all clearances from a reputable breeder around here. Besides I would probably break a law sneaking one into MA without a health certificate, ugh.

Just look at this boy in Arizona. Is he gorgeous or what! Available Dogs










And so I wait.....someday a golden boy will appear for us. Just wish we could "even it out".

And BTW, MA imports 10,000 dogs a year.

Rescuers say rules for dogs too strict - Page 2 - Boston.com

Most dogs we meet every day are rescues. But have only met one rescued Golden.

Sorry for the long post, just so frustrated!


----------



## colleengoldenlover

I filled out an application with YGRR, had a home visit and was called in 6 months with a match !!! Kelsey jumped in the car when getting a leash to walk her and wouldn't come out !! She had picked her family. We drove home , she flew in the house, up the stairs, jumped on my daughter's bed and slept there every night!!! Unfortunately she developed cancer at 8yo and we only got to love her for 6 years ;( My point is, be patient, go through the process and your Golden will come.


----------

